# Portugal



## Challoy88 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi.

Are there any Portuguese here living in UAE? I have some questions to verify regarding working visa in Portugal.

Many thanks in advance. 

best regards, 
Johnny


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Might come across more Portuguese people in that forum ........ and as its online do you care where they are ?


----------

